#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   hallo Verdacht auf innenmeniskus riss >

## Chrissi15

Hallo letzte woche Donnerstag hab ich mir in jiu jitsu Training das knie verdreht.... am Tag darauf war ich beim Arzt der für sportverletzungen und Arbeitsunfälle behandelt und so weiter er hat mir gesagt das der Verdacht auf eine innenmeniskus riss ist und hat mich zum MRT Untersuchung geschickt müsste mir erstmal ein Termin holen hab die MRT Untersuchung am 19.03 p.s ich bin 15 Jahre wenn sich der verdacht bestätigt wie lange muss ich mit sport aussetzen

----------


## josie

Hallo Chrissi!  

> wenn sich der verdacht bestätigt wie lange muss ich mit sport aussetzen

 So einfach ist deine Frage nicht zu beantworten, es kommt darauf an, wie weiter verfahren wird, wenn sich also der Riß bestätigt, ob Du operiert wirst und es kommt in 1. Linie auf dein Beschwerdebild an. 
Ich denke bei deiner Sportart wird das Knie stark beansprucht, aber mit ca 4 Wochen mußt Du rechnen, am ehesten kann dir die Frage aber dein Arzt beantworten, weil ihm liegen alle Untersuchungsergebnisse vor.

----------

